# What type of air hose is everybody using?



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

what are these hoses and compressors you guys speak of?


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

The Grip Rite poly hoses seem to be hands down the most durable. I have (or had before they all lost some length) probably around 5-600' of 1/4" stuff. Got 1 3/8 100' for a feeder thats all. Poly hoses or nothing for me, rubber or PVC are garbage in comparison. I strictly frame so getting them a mess or laying flat isnt my biggest concerns.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

3/8 Flexeel. but i just bought the bright neon green soft 1/4" hose, I think it's called ultraflex. i have yet to use it because it's going to be my indoor finish trim hose and not for outside in the mud/dirt.

it's very flexible and it lays so flat. doesn't coil up like flexeel does.


----------

